# Standing water on concrete patio



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is it solid concrete ? Not concrete blocks ?
If its the add-on it sounds like they didn't slope it correctly


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> How can I correct this problem?


Ayuh,... It's gonna take Alot more explanation, or pictures to get any real Answers...

Water flows Downhill... your's Can't for some reason...
Probably a poorly poured slab like Dave says...


----------



## hilltop25 (Mar 12, 2010)

Is there any way to correct the grade without having to redo the whole patio. Most of the work was done by me with the help of a couple of friends. I really do not have the money to start completely over. Is there a way fill in the area that is sunken?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

A picture would help
But basically if the grade is wrong then part of it needs to be pulled up & regraded


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Is there a way fill in the area that is sunken?


Nope,.. Not really, especially if you want it to last...
Quick,+ simple way would be to grind a groove to drain it...


----------

